# IPFW vs SQUID BW limiting



## igorino (Feb 1, 2015)

On a server with www/squid and IPFW what is the best, resource friendly, way to limit the bandwidth to and from stations, with IPFW pipes or SQUID pools? The goal is to offload CPU and NIC resources from this specific limitation procedure, other load aspects I am already dealing with.

The server is a FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE with SQUID 3.4, three SATA disks only for diskd cache, 4Gb of RAM (half for cache_mem), one Gigabit interface and a 100 Mbit uplink on a Gigabit LAN. There will be 70 to 110 users accessing that server simultaneously.


----------

